# Hi all! Newb to this Forum With a WTB part question



## foothills (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm a newb to this forum who found it doing a Google search.

My question is...

Does anyone have or know where I can find a barrel for a 96 Centurion?

Please correct me or move me to the right section if I need a spanking for improper placement!

Faithful owner of 5 92F's and FS's but this is my first 96. Bought it with a bulged barrel and am now on the search!

Thanks,

Don


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Don, have you called Beretta? MGW and Brownells are the official suppliers of Beretta parts.


----------



## foothills (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats on my list for tomorrow. Thought I would check with the party faithful first!


----------



## foothills (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I checked with Beretta...they of course referred me to Brownell's. Brownell's doesn't have one so they referred me to MGW. MGW told me I could order one but it would be "several months" before they expect any in. So...back to the search!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Frustratiing, I've heard that the 92FS barrels work but you'll have a barrel length well past the slide.


----------



## foothills (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah...I'm thinking that is what I'm going to do till I can find a 96 Centurion barrel or a regular 96 barrel and have it cut back. Washington State just passed a bill now allowing suppressors so maybe I'll have one threaded and capped for later use with a suppressor on one of my 92's.


----------

